

Ask HN: Quick screen recording plugin/software? - dmose

What do you guys use to screen capture?  I find that often I need to record a quick session to show a client a bug, rather than a series of screenshots a small video would be nice.
======
jeffepp
For screen capture: <http://markup.io> (its fantastic) For quick video:
<http://screenr.com>

Both are great.

